# Grace in the Covenant of Works?



## Arch2k (Mar 16, 2006)

Is there any amount of grace in the Covenant of Works?


----------



## wsw201 (Mar 16, 2006)

Only in the sense that God was not bound to enter into a covenant with Adam. Otherwise, no.


----------



## Arch2k (Mar 16, 2006)

I agree with you Wayne. I have encountered many reformed folk who while not denying the classical Covenant of Works hesitate to say that it is all of works/merit without any grace (I don't think entering into a covenant is actually PART of the covenant stipulations but exists prior to them).

I was just interested to hear why.


----------

